# Orbea Gain ebike 1st Anniversary Review



## Somerford (1 Jul 2020)

Well guys that’s me celebrating the first anniversary of my Orbea Gain. 
At 79 years old my Orbea has been a God send. Before I pottered about on my own with a 40 mile maximum run. Now I can get out with the other ‘auld dun racers’ and keep pace with them and bag the miles. Maximum so far 60 but with my extender battery I can get nearly 90. I ride in Level 1 because I want to still work at. Occasionally if there is a stiff hill I’ll go up to L2. I never use L3. 
The bike is a carbon one. At 5.7” I went for a small size. It is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. 
I’ve had no problems since I bought it. I could’nt quite understand an alert message that came up on the controls. So emailed Orbea in Spain. Within minutes I received a response was able to follow instructions and was amazed that the girl I communicated with had remotely checked my bike for faults. None were found it seems it was my fault. 
I can’t praise Orbea highly enough. Ok time will tell but if you are considering a road ebike and one that you can ride as a normal road bike, the Gain is a winner.


----------



## 179club (8 Jul 2020)

Hi Somerford.
I have just bought my Gain D20 and four 32 klms rides in my battery is down to 49%.
Like you I ride in level 1 and use other levels when needed.
You say you had a message alert on controls. What kind of controller do you use?
I have the _OC monochrome ANT+ LEV_ control and have no idea how to use all the features.
Do you have the same ?

Regards

179club


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2020)

Somerford said:


> Occasionally if there is a stiff hill I’ll go up to L2. I never use L3.


When you say "stiff hill"... how 'stiff'is that? In flatter parts of the country that might be 5-10% gradient, whereas round here it would be more like 15-20%!

I ask because I have a non-cyclist friend who is thinking of buying an e-bike to help her up some of _our _stiff hills. She likes the look of these lighter e-bikes but I worry that they may not have enough ooomph on steep climbs. She only weighs about 10 stone, so that might help.

She might be prepared to walk the bike up the really steep stuff, but she would definitely want to ride up 10-12% without getting exhausted.

How much more boost does L3 give over L2?


----------



## RikF30 (5 Aug 2020)

My experience is L1 provides max of about 120W, L2 about 200W and L3 can spike up to close to 300W (even give motor is nominally 240W). This is ofcourse is with the engine mapping set at 100% on all level in the app..


----------

